# Inshore Bait - Choctawhatchee



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope everyone is ready for Turkey Day and busy day on the water Friday.

When fishing inshore, I have always been mostly an "artificial only" or "fly only" kind of guy and have seldom thrown livies while targeting reds, trout and flounder. This mostly stems from the shear excitement of seeing a fish blow up topwater... one of the best feelings in the world. 

Lately, however, I have gotten the itch to drop some baits deep at the Destin and Mid bay bridges and stick a few big bull reds while waiting on them to show under the birds. All my buddies tell me that golden croakers are the candy for groupers and reds on the bridges but never really tell me where/how to find and catch them. They just say sort through the pins till you find em.. So, in efforts to gain slightly more intel on croaker fishing, I would like to ask the forum here and see if anyone has any advice for finding these things around Destin. No secret spots needed, just general info only! I like to work for it!! :thumbup: Tight lines.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Can you throw a cast net? 

Pickup some brim hooks and some 1/4 oz split shots, bait them with fresh cut pinner pieces and throw near structure.. let it sit on the bottom otherwise the pinners will get it first. 

Baited Sabikis work too, but usually only on the bottom 2 hooks and they cost way more than a single hook setup. 

We prefer BWB Marina for croakers. Destin for pinfish and grunts.


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you sir! Yeah, I can sling a net pretty well. Just got to the flats and bait them like you would pins?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sheepshead25 said:


> Thank you sir! Yeah, I can sling a net pretty well. Just got to the flats and bait them like you would pins?


You mean hook them? We always hook them right behind the lips, you don't want to kill them but you do need enough meat to hold them on the hook


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> You mean hook them? We always hook them right behind the lips, you don't want to kill them but you do need enough meat to hold them on the hook


When in heavy current you should hook them through the lips. Without heave current you can hook them from above the dorsal or below the anal fin.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

lobsterman said:


> When in heavy current you should hook them through the lips. Without heave current you can hook them from above the dorsal or below the anal fin.


We always do the lips, just preference 

Plus they don't twist when/if you check the bait


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> We always do the lips, just preference
> 
> Plus they don't twist when/if you check the bait


You get different actions out of the bait when hooked like I mentioned. It's all good though.


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, I meant bait the water (chum) via oats, dogfood, etc. for them on the flats like you would other fish to throw a cast net on.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sheepshead25 said:


> Thanks guys, I meant bait the water (chum) via oats, dogfood, etc. for them on the flats like you would other fish to throw a cast net on.


Usually nothing... just look for them schooled, would much easier near docks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sheepshead25 said:


> Thanks guys, I meant bait the water (chum) via oats, dogfood, etc. for them on the flats like you would other fish to throw a cast net on.


Once you locate the croakers you won't typically need chum. Just cast over them and bingo.


----------

